

Blade: A Data Center Garbage Collector [pdf] - alexcasalboni
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1504.02578.pdf

======
notacoward
This closely tracks some of my own recent thinking about garbage collection.
Ref counting can be great except for cycles, giving you two choices:

(a) Weak references, which add back all of the pervasive ceremony that good GC
should avoid.

(b) Fall back to tracing GC.

Tracing GC is great except for that unpredictable latency. Exposing an API to
make the latency predictable/controllable, with the GC interactions nicely
isolated in a few functions, seems like a great idea.

